# Player's Journal???



## davewoodrum (Dec 2, 2002)

Am I at the wrong area or is no one talking about the Player's Journal yet? Surely I'm not the only person psyched up about this!


----------



## davewoodrum (Dec 2, 2002)

...ah well, since no one else is talking...
The stuff I'd like to personally know about is in regards to layout and columns and so forth. I wonder if we'll see a regular collection of monsters, particular columns devoted to new entries to the game, or if everything will be sorta "pot luck" from month to month...
either format could be interesting.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 2, 2002)

davewoodrum said:
			
		

> *Am I at the wrong area or is no one talking about the Player's Journal yet? Surely I'm not the only person psyched up about this! *




There are a lot of people pretty excited about it, but they seem to be talking about it in the D20 Publishers forum, not this one.  If you head over there, you'll see a nice long thread all about it.


----------



## davewoodrum (Dec 2, 2002)

Thanks Morrus!


----------

